# Stirling engine 3D virtual models created in Catia, Solidworks



## dreamsmaster (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello, greeting again from Transylvania - Romania
I reproduced some Stirling engine, drawed in Catia and Solidworks, I hope you liked it.
*1. Gamma type Stirling engine created in Catia*​For more info, please visit my personal site: 

*www.adydesign.3x.ro*

And this stirling model can be found at:
http://www.adydesign.3x.ro/romanaCatia-motor-gama-stirling.htm























*2. Gamma type Stirling engine created in Solidworks*​ For more info, please visit my personal site: 

*www.adydesign.3x.ro*

And this stirling model can be found at:
http://www.adydesign.3x.ro/romanaSolidworks-motor-gama-stirling.html

























*3. Horizontal stirling bas glass cylinder created in Catia*​ For more info, please visit my personal site: 

*www.adydesign.3x.ro*

And this stirling model can be found at:
http://www.adydesign.3x.ro/romanaCatia-motor-orizontal-stirling.html




















*4. Horizontal stirling bas glass cylinder created in Solidworks*​For more info, please visit my personal site: 

*www.adydesign.3x.ro*

And this stirling model can be found at:
http://www.adydesign.3x.ro/romanaSolidworks-motor-orizontal-stirling.html


----------

